# Who Is Bozo Texino?



## punkkus (Oct 8, 2006)

Has anyone seen this train documentary? Does anyone have a digital/online copy of "Who Is Bozo Texino?"


----------



## TBone (Oct 11, 2006)

I've tried to find long gone but I can't seem to find it anywhere or find anyone who has so I can copy it. Any idea's?


----------



## TBone (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, never got a response. I just tried again.


----------



## Cush (Oct 12, 2006)

catching out is another really really good one. i'll have to check out the two that you mentioned.


----------



## punkkus (Oct 13, 2006)

$20 isnt too bad. Is "Long Gone" or "Catching Out" available online too?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

I just made a psot about this. i got a copy from a screening in flagstaff for 12$. 

if anyone wants a copy I coudl make you one eventually. just need to get themoney to buy a pack to dvd-rs. all i'd ask is that you pay the cost.


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2007)

I would gladly chip in. Tell me how much you want and I'll hit you up.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

well, it wouldn't be more than the exact cost for the dvd-r and shipping. once I get paid at my new job i'll buy a pack and do the math and figure it out.

are you located in the US? cuz that makes a big difference.


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

ok, once I figure out which friends have a dvd-r drive I can pirate I'll get back to you.


----------



## scottyfoothill (Jan 9, 2007)

i've got "long gone", but i gotta find it. wasn't where i thought it was last time i looked. i believe it still hasn't been released. complications, or something.


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2007)

Shit, I'd love to have that too.


----------

